

ESPN Strives to Eject Clutter From Its Site - echair
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/16/business/media/16adco.html?em

======
mattmaroon
As one of their semi-competitors, albeit an insignificant one, all I can say
is "damn". I like the way looking at their site gives you a migraine.

~~~
fallentimes
Here's a link to the new beta: <http://beta.espn.go.com>

By far the most annoying part of ESPN is the auto playing videos. I've found
myself going to Yahoo Sports/Deadspin/thebiglead much more frequently because
of it.

~~~
aneesh
Yeah, the new site makes it easier to navigate, and emphasizes the top stories
much more (which seems to be the goal of most news sites).

(btw, clear your cookies if you want to get out of the beta -- it's "sticky"
in that once you visit the beta site you're in the beta)

------
newmediaclay
I think the new design is a vast improvement -- also, it serves a legitimate
business purpose by letting them serve more than twice as many ads as before
on highly trafficked pages.

I actually wrote a blog post on the top 5 improvements of the new design:
[http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/top-5-improvements-
of-...](http://www.newmediacampaigns.com/page/top-5-improvements-of-espncom-
redesign)

------
RobbieStats
As one of their competitors, I can say I went into the business in the first
place because of ESPN, Yahoo, CBS's, etc. inability to create a usable
interface for fans to navigate.

